# FreeBSD 13.1 on Amazon Web Service without ZFS?



## marschro (May 26, 2022)

Hi all,
I started an EC2 Instance on AWS using this AMI:
FreeBSD 13.1 AMI

But what I get is a FreeBSD with freebsd-ufs and not with zfs.
Has anyone experience or an idea how to get the latest FreeBSD with ZFS running on Amazon EC2 ?

kind regards,
Martin


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 29, 2022)

Not the answer that you want, but I guess that Amazon follows what's done by the FreeBSD Project <https://download.freebsd.org/releases/VM-IMAGES/13.1-RELEASE/> where there are no ZFS images.


----------

